# trading spouses wife gos apecrap!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

or what ever the show is ,has anyone seen this clip?

http://www.leakingpen.com/?disp=item&id=599

man i be scared she would decide od has chose her to clean th earth, with a shot gun! my god she wou;d have died here,the frist thing you see are my tarot cards on the coffee table and the wifes halloween houses in the living room.she would lose it is she saw the dvd,lp's and the books we read.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Wife Swap.

Funniest. Show. EVER.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That lady just got a dose of REAL LIFE and couldn't handle it.

What a freak. It scares me that there's people like that out there.

But you're right... funniest. show. ever. :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whew! What a ****ing psychopath! The Dorkside, indeed.  

It bothers me that it's people like this grocery store cart riding harridan are allowed to be loose on society. It's people like her that give real Christians a bad name. Exactly how many teeth was she missing anyway? I felt sorry for that poor child who had to hear this bitch raving on like a mental patient. It would be a hoot if the producers could find out when she was by herself at home, have a bunch of extras dress up like Romero zombies and play the part trying to get in. It would be a most humorous series of events.  :zombie:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

She's a good example of what happens when unstable people find religion.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i just wounder if she has these out bust alot. she came down on the kids about praying for her,like it was their falt. did you see the look in the younger girls eyes? have all that show and go ,she still took the "tanted money " we find out at the end. i did get to see the show,bu ti bet the other family was just as normal as anyone else. she asked about beng hipmotised,what the hell dos that have to do with being unchristian?i also wounder if he whole simon say halliluga game was staged by the crew or by her. i could see he coaching the oldest girl on things to do infront of the camara.personely iam concerned for the kids!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i want to kick her. in the face.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

it reairs this week !


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm surprised the husband didn't go ape s__t when the trade wasn't permanent. He looked none to happy to have her back, lol.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

She is of the Dork Side, too!

Witch-books! Hilarious yet frightening.


----------

